# bluegill



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Is it a good time of year to catch bluegill right now or not?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

1/16 oz (maybe even a 1/32) beetlespin with a black 2" Buerkley GULP Grub. Troll fairly fast early morning late afternoon in about 10-14 feet of water or through and around the cabbage weeds. You'll pick up any crappies or northerns also.

Working very well on west central MN lakes right now. Believe it or not the BLACK is outfishing the white or chartreuse 3 to one.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Just about any time from May to August is good for bluegill.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

LOve the Avatar NJS....More Cowbell!!!

Yesterday we caught some true Slab Crappies as well as Sunfish doing what Field Hunter Described. ALso Northerns and largenouth. We tipped with a fat head or Crappie Minnow as well.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Try without a minnow....works just as well.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We did, Did much better with the minnow and they are so cheap I thought it was worth the price!!!


----------

